# best route from OGG to Kaanapali Beach



## daynab (Feb 1, 2011)

We are ataying at the WKoRVN, which is the best route to take from the airport? We arrive at night, and not knowing the roads, want the safest way possible. I heard the GPS will tell you one way, but that it is not the best way. Will we pass thtough Lahaina on our way. My husband wants to shop when we get there, before checking in. Trying to plan our route in advance. 

16 days to go!!!:whoopie: :whoopie: 

Dayna


----------



## aliikai2 (Feb 1, 2011)

*There is only one highway towards West Maui??*

And it doesn't go through Lahania, it goes off to the east of the town, you can turn down one of the several exits to get into Lahania. 
Fwiw,

Greg



daynab said:


> We are ataying at the WKoRVN, which is the best route to take from the airport? We arrive at night, and not knowing the roads, want the safest way possible. I heard the GPS will tell you one way, but that it is not the best way. Will we pass thtough Lahaina on our way. My husband wants to shop when we get there, before checking in. Trying to plan our route in advance.
> 
> 16 days to go!!!:whoopie: :whoopie:
> 
> Dayna


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 1, 2011)

I only know of one way to go:  Hwy. 380 to Hwy. 30 and then north on 30.  You will drive right by Safeway on Hwy. 30 as you pass Lahaina - that's were we shop and you can't miss it even in the dark - it's in the Cannery Mall, right on Hwy. 30.  Be sure you get a free Safeway card for a nice discount.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 1, 2011)

We liked the Times Market at the last Ka'anapali exit (intersection) with hwy 30. Cleaner and with better selection than Safeway. And it's open until 2 a.m.

Probably a bit more expensive, but still far cheaper than eating all your meals out.

Jim Ricks


----------



## hibbeln (Feb 1, 2011)

I think what you're afraid of is being taken around the northernmost tip of West Maui.  That would be if you headed up 340 past Kahakuloa and around the tip to Kapalua (look at the map in the post above).  Absolutely you DON'T want to go that way in the dark, as it is unlighted, twisting and turning, often dirt road, steep dropoffs, animals on the road (horses, cows), 15 mph or so for a good bit of the way, very desolate countryside.  But I doubt the GPS would take you that way.  Otherwise, there's really just one way and it is fine.

The "highway" goes right past Lahaina, so you kind of have to make a turn off the highway to get into Lahaina proper....but that's no big deal.


----------



## daynab (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks all so much. I appreciate the advice. I found the Safeway application in a previous post from Denise. Thanks!!

Dayna


----------

